# Болит спина, поставили диагноз остеохондроз 1 ст. плюс сколиоз 1ст.



## Evgeniy_d (4 Июл 2021)

Добрый день. Зовут меня Евгений, мне 36 лет. 
Спина болит уже давно, но как то все особо не беспокоила. Переодически возникали боли в груди приступами. Думал сначала что сердце, проверил вроде норм. Приступы возникали не часто может раз в месяц а бывало и пол года не беспокоило. Но спина болела часто особенно когда долго сидел за компом (работа у меня такая). Как то я решил заняться спортом и делал растяжку собирание спины к ногам в положение сидя. Делал прям через боль и вот с этого  момента спина стала болеть еще сильнее. Вообщем записался я к неврологу она меня послала делать снимки. И выписала сразу таблетки, Мелоксикам и Тизанидин. Пропил я их 7 дней, вроде как болеть стало меньше , но как только перестал пить таблетки. боль снова пришла. И еще пришла боль в шее. Раньше шея не беспокоила. Подскажите как начать заботиться о своей спине, может упражнения правильные какие то поделать. Бассейн походить, массаж. Я понимаю что это не лечиться. Меня интересует как с этим дальше жить...


----------



## La murr (4 Июл 2021)

@Evgeniy_d, Евгений, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

